# Showing advice needed



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I've show ducks and rabbits before but I decided to do goats this year, does any one have any advice cause I have no Idea how to show a goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Read through the threads in showing and FFA forums.


----------

